# World's largest market



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

World's largest market








Market sells dates
Location
Saudi Arabia


















































































































































:sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow.. that is big.... :shocked: thanks for sharing.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

would you be willing to let us know more about you? I love to hear about others in other countries and what they do with their animals and such


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

wow!! i've never seen so many dates! my family loves dates, we go to the date festival near us everyyear


----------



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm from Saudi Arabia

I own a farm sheep and goats

My name is Abu Fahad
Thank you 
:horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: 

I liked sheep
I liked to share with you pictures of my sheep


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well its nice to meet you Abu Fahad :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome ....Abu Fahad..... :wave: I am so happy you are here ....we love seeing your pictures..... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! That IS a very large market!!

Abu, your pictures are awesome...thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you all 
Creative Forum which brings us together :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you all
> Creative Forum which brings us together :thumbup:


 you are welcome...... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hgvdhq said:


> Thank you all
> Creative Forum which brings us together :thumbup:


well it is a Goat Forum specifically


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So those are dates? I had o no idea, and man that is a LOT if dates.

That is a huge market. How cool. How would anyone know where to start :shrug:


----------

